# Monark Project Bike



## learmant (Jun 22, 2013)

I purchased a Monark (pretty certain it is wartime manufacture), at a military vehicle rally back in early May, with the intention of fixing it up as a U.S. Military style bicycle from WWII era. Attached are some pics of the progress, starting with the condition I purchased it in to where it is this afternoon. Any tips, questions or constructive critique are welcome. I still have some parts to track down, like an airpump, tool bag, and I have a chain guard, but have to paint it.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2013)

that thing looks cool.love the paperboy/cycletruck style bars.


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 22, 2013)

Is the front fender backwards?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2013)

*monark*

i was wondering that also,ollks like it had the bumps for truss rods.


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 22, 2013)

yup, it does appear to be backwards...


----------



## learmant (Jun 23, 2013)

halfatruck said:


> yup, it does appear to be backwards...




So that's what I thought as well when reassembling the bike. I took a lot of pictures before, during and post dis-assembly, to help me put it all back together, and on the fenders, I even physically marked them for proper alignment. However, I still could have blown it (oops) regardless, or perhaps it was on incorrectly to start with. Either way, thanks for the 2nd set of eyes, guess I have a slight adjustment to make this afternoon. :eek:

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## learmant (Jun 23, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> that thing looks cool.love the paperboy/cycletruck style bars.




Thanks for the comment, glad you approve. I painted up the chain guard yesterday and added a second coat today, so I'm hoping to attach it later this evening. I also reattached the kickstand a short while ago, after turning around the front fender that is..... :o . Oh well, you guys were right, and thanks again for telling me so I could correct it. I'll post more pictures later on after adding the chain guard. 

Thank,
Tim


----------

